# Chevy El Camino making a comeback???



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

This youngster sure does want GM to bring it back in to production! I think it would be an awesome ride now in 2015-2016'

http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/auto...y-barra-to-produce-a-new-el-camino/ar-AA8WegF

I never had one, but remember looking at em' in awe through the Chevy dealers showroom window when I was a kid. I would ride my bike to Western Auto for bike accessories in downtown San Benito and also check out the new rides.

I always like this model!!!

Royal Knight....









The proposed 2016' version


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Link to a very clean 1982 for sale...

http://baytownbert.forumchitchat.com/post/1982-el-camino-7275497?pid=1286014162#post1286014162


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> Link to a very clean 1982 for sale...
> 
> http://baytownbert.forumchitchat.com/post/1982-el-camino-7275497?pid=1286014162#post1286014162


bad link

I always kinda wanted one, not enough to ever go and get one but each time I would see one on the road, just think to myself, that would be handy and fun.

My Grandfather had a subaru brat that I thought was neat as well. 
I have no idea what happened to it after he passed away.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

The Subaru Brat was a cool little vehicle also, a buddy had one when we were in high school. It would tear up the sand @ SPI.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Here's the info...

Club member selling his car. This is a nice ride. 1982 El Camino. $11,500 OBO. Numbers Matching. 304-4bbl. Automatic. All Electric PW/PD/PS. Tilt Wheel. Good paint, interior and tires. Runs good.

John Wilson 281-334-1292.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

DCAVA said:


> This youngster sure does want GM to bring it back in to production! I think it would be an awesome ride now in 2015-2016'
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/auto...y-barra-to-produce-a-new-el-camino/ar-AA8WegF
> 
> ...


I always thought of the ElCamino as a Mexican's car........Oh, Wait...:rotfl:

Sorry, Dan...da debbil made me do it....:rotfl:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Tortuga said:


> I always thought of the ElCamino as a Mexican's car........Oh, Wait...:rotfl:
> 
> Sorry, Dan...da debbil made me do it....:rotfl:


Lol!!

The Mexican's car down here is the Dodge, dodge patas!!! LMAO


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Didn't Chevy put something out like that about 6 years ago ,, I can't remember what they called itâ€¦ Maybe it wasn't Chevy


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

drive that ol chrysler to mexico boy- mexican blackbird-zz top, lol


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

bigbarr said:


> Didn't Chevy put something out like that about 6 years ago ,, I can't remember what they called itâ€¦ Maybe it wasn't Chevy


I think the SSR is what ur talking about, not a big hit @ all for Chevy...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

roundman said:


> drive that ol chrysler to mexico boy- mexican blackbird-zz top, lol
> 
> Caint go down to Mx anymore roundman, no bueno down there nowadays, bad guys everywhere!!
> 
> ...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

1978 suburu brat
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Subaru-Othe...e99773c50&item=131423747152&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## DirtyThirty (Feb 28, 2012)

They're pretty popular down under. This is made by Holden which is a part of GM.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^Now that is one bad arse ride boy!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My El Camino was a 76 model and it would really move lol.

I liked it but didn't like that I couldn't haul but one or two people with me so I got rid of it.

TH


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a 2014 Silverado and would trade it in for a El Camino in hurry.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

DCAVA said:


> I think the SSR is what ur talking about, not a big hit @ all for Chevy...
> 
> View attachment 2000994


If GM put out anything that was a big hit in the past 15 years then they wouldn't be in the shape their in! :rotfl:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

DirtyThirty said:


> They're pretty popular down under. This is made by Holden which is a part of GM.


Plenty of power also. 6.0 in that bad boy. 0-60 5.1, not super fast but with a mod or two it would be under 5 easy.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Those SSR's would have been a hit if Chevy would have shaved some weight off and put an LS motor in it. They were as slow as a 4 banger Toyota. They were a Hot Rod minus the "Hot".


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Those SSR's would have been a hit if Chevy would have shaved some weight off and put an LS motor in it. They were as slow as a 4 banger Toyota. They were a Hot Rod minus the "Hot".


They looked cool @ first, but just not enough flare and style or power to 'em.....


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

GM builds them now in Australia under the Holden banner, that is the only place in the world they are built (along with the Chevy SS and Holden Commodore (Pontiac G8 and prior GTO) However, GM is shutting that plant down in a few years and moving all production out of Austraila. So....if they build it in the US, it will mean a new assembly line somewhere, or revamping a line used for a current or soon to be gone GM model. It is not outside the realm of possibility though as it would counter the upcoming Honda and VW unibody trucks coming soon.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^That would be great for more jobs here in the US, Chevy is a great product, they just have to stay on top of their game w/engineering design and technology....


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I had a 1966 El Camino for several years. 283 with 3 on the tree. Good car.


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Those SSR's would have been a hit if Chevy would have shaved some weight off and put an LS motor in it. They were as slow as a 4 banger Toyota. They were a Hot Rod minus the "Hot".


The 2003 and 2004 models were slower but the 2005 and 2006 model had the LS2 from the Corvette with right around 400 hp and did 0-60 in 5.4 seconds. Not too shabby for that time compared to say a 2005 Mustang GT which had a 0-60 time of around 5.0 seconds.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

DirtyThirty said:


> They're pretty popular down under. This is made by Holden which is a part of GM.


Kinda looks like a SAAB. Which was GM?


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I had a '75 El Camino with the "laguna" front end on it. It was a solid rubber bumper with shock absorbers to the frame. It actually looked pretty cool. They only made a few of them as an experiment, I believe.

A guy ran a red light when I had about 4000 miles on it, and I T-boned him doing about 40. Totaled his car, and I groaned as I got out expecting massive damage. One broken head light and a little paint smeared!!! Totally amazed. Looked under neath and shock absorbers had compressed about an inch and a half. A new headlight and some rubbing compound....like new again!!

I bought it as a demo with about 500 miles on it, and paid $5000 if I remember right. Air adjustable shocks on the rear end. I liked it so much, I bought a '78 Ranchero a few years later.

Wished I still had both. I have a pic of the Ranchero somewhere, but I don't think I have a pic of the laguna El Camino. Aggies would have loved it....maroon and white!! LOL

Later
R3F

PS found a pic online of one


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*El Camino's*

I had a 68 that had a 307, then I had a 79 with a 400sb which I street raced everywhere. Then I put a 468BB in it :ac550: !!!! I had it tuned into the street and Mama told me she was with Child #2. Sad day when I sold that beast.

She let me buy a 69 SS El Camino as long as I didn't get under the hood. We kept the 69 model for about 6 years, until baby girl #3 came along.
Sold that one, but been looking for another El Camino ever since and permission to buy of course !!!!!

Now that doesn't mean we didn't have something else cool to drive, we had 84 Monte Carlo SS and then an 85 Monte Carlo SS. Now Mama cries over those when we see one.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

They ran as late as '87. I remember them souping them up a bit around the same time that Buick brought out their Grand National. Maybe 83 or so.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*You can forget the El Camino comeback*

Have you not seen the ads on TV for the redesigned 2015 Chevy Colorado? I have driven one myself. It is going to blow the doors off the entire truck market IMO. Loaded Crew Cab Short Box Z71 4 x 4 with 305 HP V6 and 7000 lb towing package for MSRP of about $35K


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

^^^Nice little truck for sure, but this is a thread on El Caminos!!!


----------



## Baystalker (May 24, 2004)

Here's my 1985 bought new and sold it in 2000 really miss you Carmalita


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Not exactly*



DCAVA said:


> ^^^Nice little truck for sure, but this is a thread on El Caminos!!!




Its a thread asking if the El Camino will make a comeback. From what I can find, the new El Camino concept has been off and on for years. My take it that the Colorado will sell like hotcakes, especially to the younger buyers and thus render the El Camino concept dead as a door nail. Who needs it when there is a super cool just right size (unless you really use a pickup for heavy work) vehicle already on the market turning heads?

http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7xtn/2015-chevrolet-colorado-truck-guy-focus-group-rugged


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

czbrian said:


> The 2003 and 2004 models were slower but the 2005 and 2006 model had the LS2 from the Corvette with right around 400 hp and did 0-60 in 5.4 seconds. Not too shabby for that time compared to say a 2005 Mustang GT which had a 0-60 time of around 5.0 seconds.


Did not know that. I looked and drove one in '03 or '04. Never looked at another one. The one I tested was a dog.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Johnboat said:


> Its a thread asking if the El Camino will make a comeback. From what I can find, the new El Camino concept has been off and on for years. My take it that the Colorado will sell like hotcakes, especially to the younger buyers and thus render the El Camino concept dead as a door nail. Who needs it when there is a super cool just right size (unless you really use a pickup for heavy work) vehicle already on the market turning heads?
> 
> http://www.ispot.tv/ad/7xtn/2015-chevrolet-colorado-truck-guy-focus-group-rugged


ok johnboat, I like full size 4x CC trucks to pull my boat and gear to the deer lease, one of my sons drives a mid size Frontier 4x CC, he likes it.

So back to the topic @ hand, I think the El Camino would do good in today's market and will be re-introduced.

A lot of great pics of the Caminos fellas!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DCAVA said:


> ok johnboat, I like full size 4x CC trucks to pull my boat and gear to the deer lease, one of my sons drives a mid size Frontier 4x CC, he likes it.
> 
> So back to the topic @ hand, I think the El Camino would do good in today's market and will be re-introduced.
> 
> A lot of great pics of the Caminos fellas!!!


Their re-introduction will be closely followed by the Subaru Brat.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Their re-introduction will be closely followed by the Subaru Brat.


LOL!!:dance::bounce:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Looks pretty cool D, I would prefer a 1970 Resto-Mod, with all the updated goodies and 500hp motor.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Their re-introduction will be closely followed by the Subaru Brat.


 Subaru beat you to it, its called a Baja


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> ^^^Nice little truck for sure, but this is a thread on El Caminos!!!
> 
> View attachment 2002450


 This one is cool looking, from the side it almost looks like a El Camaro..


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Mr. Breeze said:


> This one is cool looking, from the side it almost looks like a El Camaro..


EL Camaro...

LOL!!


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

El caminos are cool, I like the old ones like this.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

jc said:


> Subaru beat you to it, its called a Baja


The Brat was a 2 door the last time I ran over one... LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Looks pretty cool D, I would prefer a 1970 Resto-Mod, with all the updated goodies and 500hp motor.


Exact colors of my 72 Chevelle SS...sigh.

TH


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

*heck yes*



Mick R. said:


>


I could appreciate that.....

I had a '67 (327/p-glide), & a real nice '71 454 cowl induction SS
Elky with a 4-spd. what a burnout machine!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Had a 75 SS back in the day, Power blue/ white stripes, white interior, that puppy would scoot. Had a hard time keeping rear traction or wet roads. Really needed to be easy on the pedal until it was rolling.
The new one looks really cool, would love to see one in person. Has Corvette price tag written all over it,


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't really see the point now; back then it was to bridge the gap between cars and pickups, and fill the niche of the then-nonexistent small truck market. Now every truck built is outfitted like and acts like a car, and there's small trucks everywhere. Neat looking ride, but it's somewhat of an answer to a question that nobody was asking.


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

Livin' It !!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i had a 59- red and white 348 with three on the tree. was hard on them short tail shafted trannies


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I still want a 1970 SS big block El Camino.

:dance:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Those things are/were hideous looking.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Had 79 SS in H.S that thing would move untill through a rod racing down 45. That car was a cherry. Black with black elec vinyl seats. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

DirtyThirty said:


> They're pretty popular down under. This is made by Holden which is a part of GM.


 I couldn't believe how many of these we seen in Sydney & Perth. The Holden Ute is crazy popular. It is the equivalent of seeing F-150's here. I am guessing it is because they don't sell full size pickups there. The largest truck you can get for private use is maybe the size of a Tacoma.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

Johnboat said:


> Have you not seen the ads on TV for the redesigned 2015 Chevy Colorado? I have driven one myself. It is going to blow the doors off the entire truck market IMO. Loaded Crew Cab Short Box Z71 4 x 4 with 305 HP V6 and 7000 lb towing package for MSRP of about $35K


doubt it.
a couple of coworkers went to buy this, ended up with full sized trucks instead. for the $$ they are asking, you can get a real truck, not a wannabe truck...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Bily Lovec said:


> doubt it.
> a couple of coworkers went to buy this, ended up with full sized trucks instead. for the $$ they are asking, you can get a real truck, not a wannabe truck...


Well, it's possible that there somebody that needs a truck but just can't brinng themselves to drive that dog-*** ugly current version of the full size one. The Colorado is fairly good looking.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

http://www.2016carmodels.com/2016-chevy-el-camino-ss/


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

I always thought the '65 El Camino looked pretty good... :biggrin:


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I used to own a '68 El Camino but it didn't come with that high heeled accessory. Dagnabit!


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

My uncle had a 65 or 66 with a 327 4 on the floor and it was dangerous if you did not be careful .I would like to have it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Estas feo.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

*Bingo*



Lezz Go said:


> I still want a 1970 SS big block El Camino.
> 
> :dance:


I never liked the el caminos other than the late 60's early 70's models. A chevelle front end with a pickup truck rear..what else could you need


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

That 2016 looks great to me!!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a car AND a truck, no need to compromise.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

texcajun said:


> I have a car AND a truck, no need to compromise.


I like full on trucks. But I guess its your choice.


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

I didn't know chev. made a 304 engine ?? of course I don't know it all please educate me


Bocephus said:


> Here's the info...
> 
> Club member selling his car. This is a nice ride. 1982 El Camino. $11,500 OBO. Numbers Matching. 304-4bbl. Automatic. All Electric PW/PD/PS. Tilt Wheel. Good paint, interior and tires. Runs good.
> 
> John Wilson 281-334-1292.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*say Amen...*



topwatrout said:


> I never liked the el caminos other than the late 60's early 70's models. A chevelle front end with a pickup truck rear..what else could you need


 Thinking the same thing......I wanted a 74' after I got back from the Mediterranean Sea..didn't pan out


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Did somebody say El Camino?


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

DCAVA said:


> I think the SSR is what ur talking about, not a big hit @ all for Chevy...
> 
> View attachment 2000994


I saw one of those recently and really thought it was a really ugly vehicle. Haven't seen many


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Boom....I knew the legendary El Camino would make a comeback! Stay tuned fellas, can't wait for the unveiling....


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Mick R. said:


> I always thought the '65 El Camino looked pretty good... :biggrin:


Well, that one is a '67. :ac550:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I guess when you aren't inventive you have to bring back stuff that was phased out due to poor sales in the past, what's next the corvair?


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

DCAVA said:


> I think the SSR is what ur talking about, not a big hit @ all for Chevy...
> 
> View attachment 2000994


 I'm not at all surprised. That thing is butt ugly! IMO, so is the new El Camino that Chevy is coming out with. It really ticks me off when a car maker brings back an old classic and it looks nothing like the car that made it a classic in the first place. Ford T-Bird comes to mind, same as the Dodge Challenger.

BTW, I owned a 1980 El Camino, when I was a guide in Key West. It was the perfect guide vehicle with room in the back for rods (even single pc. fly rods) coolers, etc., yet it rode like a car. Back in those days, pick-ups didn't ride nearly as nice as todays trucks. My only wish was that there was a little more room inside behind the seats, for things you didn't want to get wet (groceries) if it was raining.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Love to have a SS El Camino with the 454... Great trucks.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Camino, Camino, EL, EL Camino
The front is like a car,
The back is like a truck, 
The front is where you ride and the back is where you..............Camino, Camino, EL, EL Camino:rotfl:


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Shady Walls said:


> Love to have a SS El Camino with the 454... Great trucks.


When I was in high school in the late 70's, a good friend of mine had a 70 SS 454. Huggar Orange, black stripes, black roof. At the time, it was just another vehicle. Man, to have that vehicle today.


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

Small block engine( 327hp) fuel injected 4 speed with overdrive trans. 25mpg+ and can pull my boat -YES.


----------

